# 48 Gal. Rds Auxiliary Tank



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I got the hitch installed in the new truck and now my auxiliary tank won't fit, so it is for sale. I have painted the visible sides black and here a links to the specs on bith. I am not sure why they only show it has a 45 gal tank now, but when I search the part # this is what they went to. It looks exactly like this but is 48 gal. They work perfectly and really help add to your time between fill ups. Especially with the small 26 gal chevy tanks. The setup sells new for $500 plus shipping. I am asking $350 and will help meet you anywhere within reason. Please ask any questions. I will consider seperating.

Chevy adapter
Auxiliary tank

Jim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

From the pics it looks like it fits fine...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> From the pics it looks like it fits fine...


It fit fine in the Chevy, but not a slightly shorter Dodge bed.....

Steve


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm

would be a nice accessory..........


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> would be a nice accessory..........


 Yes it would. I assume you mean for the "new" truck.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

No longer for sale


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> No longer for sale


sell it??? or make it fit on the new TV


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> No longer for sale


sell it??? or make it fit on the new TV
[/quote]

I made it fit and I saved the Chevy parts, just in case someone may need them.


----------

